# Night Safety?



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Did a search on the TPWD site. All it say's is you need a PFD. What do ya'll use? Too be Seen at Night? Would Hate too be mowed Down by some Drunk that don't see me Or intentionally would aim 4 someone on a Yak. Tourist are alway's wrecking there Boat's in the Daylight. Fatal Accident's Every Summer ( Tourist )! Usually Ethanol Fueled! They can't see a Big @$$ Boat they ain't gonna See a Yak.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

waterproof spotlight 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 candle power blind dem beotches


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Saftey*

I yak almost exclusively at night. Here's my safety items I use when I'm out anywhere at night:
-Bright Stern light on a pole attached to my milk crate
-1 head lamp on my forehead and one turned around on the back of my head
-Sometimes a glowstick attached to my PFD
-Two way VHF waterproof, hand held radio on my PFD
-Waterproof Cell phone attached to my PFD
-Flare gun w/ at least 3 charges attached to my PFD 

Just a side note that all my lights have a blinking feature if your in trouble, but don't set them to blink unless you are really in trouble, it's a maritime signal that you need help. 

Skunk


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

i could have used on of them flares that night out at rudee
and what happened to the flaming disco light homeboy


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

red_fish said:


> i could have used on of them flares that night out at rudee
> and what happened to the flaming disco light homeboy


Got two for $3 at Walgreen's as an experiment. Let's just say they don't have a very long battery life. Disposable, I'd say.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Gps*

I forgot to mention a waterproof GPS to set waypoint's on your way out in case a fog rolls in and reference points are not discernable. 

Skunk


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

Skunk can you post some pics of your rigged up pfd kinda interested in how you fit all of that on there. :fishing:


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Pfd*

Here's a sample of what the PFD would look like. Still looking for a good spot for the GPS.










Skunk.


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

I have a bright LED sternlight that sits a good foot or 2 above my head so that it is not blocked in any way.

I have a headlamp that I wear. I have a waterproof ICOM M34 handheld radio clipped to my lifevest. The landyard has a small carabiner so I can clip it to one of the shoulder straps and not worry about losing it. In one of my vest pockets I carry a marine saftey signal mirror and float with a whistle attached. These are about $10. Inside the plastic bag with the mirrow I have two of the small waterproof aireal flares. I also carry a surefire flashlight in my other vest pocket. This light is extremely bright and can be used for getting an approaching boats attention. I also have a waterproof life jacket type light attached to my vest on the front.

In my drybag inside the hatch I carry my cell phone, keys, wallet, first-aid kit, a spare headlamp/batteries, two more flares, and a light stick. I also carry my garmen 12 GPS with waypoints. I also have a small map compass which will work if a GPS craps out. It sounds like a lot of crap to carry, but then I don't worry about fishing at night. At a minimum I would recommend the waterproof handheld VHF(cell phones are too hard to use in the water) a couple of flares, a good headlamp, and one spare flashlight. Also, with the spares in the dry-bag I can extend a buddies stay if his headlamp goes out or if he forgets something at the launch.


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

I also forgot to mention that a mirror and whistle is required for kayaks. A waterproof strobe light attached to your lifevest would be a good addition as well.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Thank's 4 the Reply's!*

Great Advice! I'm glad you guy's stay Safe.


----------

